# overclock E5300



## pra85 (Apr 8, 2011)

my Processor is Intel E5300  and i have overclocked it to 3.12 GHz(240x13) with only stock cooler and it runs stable at 55C but it doesn't go above it .

my motherboard is gigabyte G31M-ES2L

is there headroom for more overclocking with a good cooling fan

suggest a good cooling fan 
i have thought of Corsair Hydro H50 but its expensive at around 5K


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2011)

get a good CPU cooler Like CM Hyper 212+ around ~1.8K.

The reason why it is not going past 3.12Ghz is it needs more vcore to gain more speed but remeber that if you increase vcore temp will be increased but a better cpu cooler should handle that well anyway.

post some cpu-Z screenshot and what's the vcore set in the bios anyway.


----------



## pra85 (Apr 9, 2011)

my cpuz screenshot

*img535.imageshack.us/i/22795187.png

and i have never touched the vcore as they say it is very risky affair if not done correctly 


One interesting  thing that really suprised me was
*the processor score of windows experience index*
E5300  @2.60 Ghz--------6.0
E5300  @3.12 Ghz--------6.4
i3 350M@2.26 GHz--------6.4  (my laptop)


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ if you increase vcore blindly, any processor will be at risk. increase vcore by 0.15V (or minimum division allowed by motherboard) & test the next stable OC state. also keep an eye on the temperature.


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2011)

pra85 said:


> my cpuz screenshot
> 
> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
> 
> ...



don't get bothered about windows experience index rating  

For your CPU don't increase vcore until you get a better after market cpu cooler.


----------



## CA50 (Apr 10, 2011)

Also make sure that you PSU is good one and astopgear have suggested get a cpu cooler before increasing the proccy core voltage


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Apr 20, 2011)

I was earlier using E5200 and I had OCed it to 3.5 ghz on stock.  Try reducing the multiplier to 12  and increase the Bus speed to 250+.


----------

